# Storing Morels



## morchellamaster (May 4, 2013)

I have debated with many over the years with this topic of using a plastic bag or a bag with holes. Every year I laugh with excitement to those that truely believe that a mesh bag improves their hunting, or more so future hunting. If you know anything about mycology it makes me laugh. Yes spores spread and are unseen by the human eye, but do leave a film. I have cloned and grew morels with the spores over the years with my own techniques(to prove people wrong that you can grow them), but I choose to look in nature. To the so called experience hunter a plastic bag will still release spores with wind currents. The people out there that hate plastic bags, the spores grow dependent on the weather/moisture, mycelium, and organic matter......not how you carry them around for 2-4 hours. Comments are welcome.....science versus human thought always wins.


----------



## david - sw il (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't think using spore bags is going to make much difference with future harvests, by the time you have picked the morels they have already released millions of spores. I prefer mesh to plastic because grocery sacks tend to tear open when you inevitably drag it across a sticker bush. Mesh also keeps them from spoiling in warm and humid weather. But mesh bags also tend to have a cheese grater effect on the mushrooms, so that's a downside. You have to be careful when you take them out.


----------

